# Anyone ride the Merckx MXM?



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm perfectly happy with my C-50 but was wondering if anyone here has ridden the carbon Merckx? How'd it ride compared to a nago?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*It nice....*

...but not C-50 -- the crispness of the Colnago handling is missing. But it's a good bike, with good response to power input (what little I have....)

BTW, I literally bumped into Eddy at Interbike, almost didn't recognize him, he's almost down to "racing weight"........the bad news -- he almost didn't recognize me, as I've found some of the weight he lost........

Nice avatar !!!!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Eddy looks like a new man. I hope I look that good when I'm 10 years younger!

I thought you'ld like it. I've been meaning to load a pic of him. He's a good lookin' old boy. Just turned 8 this month!


QUOTE=C50]...but not C-50 -- the crispness of the Colnago handling is missing. But it's a good bike, with good response to power input (what little I have....)

BTW, I literally bumped into Eddy at Interbike, almost didn't recognize him, he's almost down to "racing weight"........the bad news -- he almost didn't recognize me, as I've found some of the weight he lost........

Nice avatar !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Btw - C50...*

I just bought a pair of those Stratus DVs. Almost new (20 miles) for $750 with new Tufo Elites!

I can't wait to strap 'em on! I recall that you called them one of the best wheels you've ridden, right?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wheels*

Yes, still feel that way -- tying t4o get the new Reynolds Cirro clincher (mid-v rim), but they are not realy lighter......Terry D.



oneslowmofo said:


> I just bought a pair of those Stratus DVs. Almost new (20 miles) for $750 with new Tufo Elites!
> 
> I can't wait to strap 'em on! I recall that you called them one of the best wheels you've ridden, right?


----------

